# What Da HeLL??



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

http://arofanatics.com/members/rockygoldy/freakfish/ I wouldnt mind having one of these....


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

WOA dude thats so ugly.. that its cool


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

That must be the ugliest fish i ever seen. It reminds me of a bat fish


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

thats a crazy ass looking fish!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

That looks hella odd!!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

WTF dam that thing looks so UGLY sh*t!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.... and his momma

*Moved to non-piranha pics*


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)




----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.... and his momma
> 
> *Moved to non-piranha pics*


 Unless its the kind that eats its own babies which this one got saved..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i want one


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Brackish or pure salt fish, I've seen one of these,
they are really interesting, a type of Batfish
Heres a relitive









For the life of me though I CAN"T REMEMBER THE
Damn species Name







It'll come to me
Post back later


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Screw it pick one, Batfishes- Ogcocephalidae Link
Ogcocephalus corniger or Ogcocephalus pumilus 
or a close varient would be my guess, not ruling out a new species, 
the orange belly is odd, wish the author gave a bit more Factual information,
such as country source or the common name it was given as,

If this is truly a Freshwater Ogcocephalus, I would be a very happy person,
Doubt it though


----------



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

wait ! I know I know ! it was found in the pond sleughs behind the portland, oregon nuke plant that shut down a few years ago right ? some unlucky frog ?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Brackish or pure salt fish, I've seen one of these,
> they are really interesting, a type of Batfish
> Heres a relitive
> 
> ...


 hahaha..innes ask me too..but i couldn't remember the name neither.but i seened them only in saltwater tanks.sold as flat batfish


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Jonas said:


> wait ! I know I know ! it was found in the pond sleughs behind the portland, oregon nuke plant that shut down a few years ago right ? some unlucky frog ?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Polypterus said:
> 
> 
> > Brackish or pure salt fish, I've seen one of these,
> ...


 here you go

hey innes,here go some info did some searching and found this..


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

That just may be the ugliest fish I've ever seen.


----------

